# Software Build v9.0 2019.28.3 fd63a5e (8/12/2019)



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

New SW on Teslafi - installed across 3 and S/X. If you get it let us know if you have any release notes please.

The first few hours do show 3's only outside of North America, S and X from all over. Will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## Bschn100 (Aug 12, 2019)

Looks like nothing new from 28.2


----------



## Xcell (Aug 17, 2019)

GDN said:


> New SW on Teslafi - installed across 3 and S/X. If you get it let us know if you have any release notes please.
> 
> The first few hours do show 3's only outside of North America, S and X from all over. Will be interesting to see how this plays out.


I am getting a blank release notes window since the last two 'updates '...


----------

